# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  +++ دوستانی که ترمیم معدل کردن بیاین تو ... (ثبت نام کنکور و نمره دیپلم  و کتبی )

## Pasteur

*سلام دوستان 
کسایی که ترمیم معدل کردن ( یعنی رفتن یکی یا بیشتر از درسای کتبی نهایی رو مجدد امتحان دادن و نمره بهتری در سوابقشون تحصیلی شون ثبت شده )
بگین که برای ثبت نام کنکور باید چه کنیم ، اون قسمت که معدل دیپلم و معدل کتبی رو پرسیده :
طبیعتا الان معدل کتبی تغییر کرده ( دیپلم رو شک دارم ، چون گفتن ترمیم فقط روی سوابق تاثیرگذار هست )
======
به هر حال  بگین باید چیکار کنیم ، یا اینکه خودتون چیکار میخواین بکنین ، چه عددی رو وارد می کنین 
من خودم معدل کتبی جدیدم رو حساب کردم و اون معدل جدید میخوام وارد کنم ، ولی برای دیپلم همون عدد سابق .
========
شاید اصلا هیچ کدوم از این دو نمره اهمیت زیادی نداشته باشه ، ولی به هر حال برام سوال شد . 
پیشاپیش ممنون رفقا 
*

----------


## javad12

سلام
درستش این بود خودشون معدل جدید رو تو کارنامه ثبت میکردن..
با این حال فک کنم بهتره همون قدیمیو بنویسیم..

----------


## SARA_J

فک کنم فقط نمرات تغییر کنن به نظرم معدل کتبی جدیدتغییرنمیکنه!! بازم بپرس

----------


## Nediw

هنوزم ميشه ترميم معدل كرد؟

----------

